# Southern O?



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello all you turkey hunters!

I am headed to southern OH next week...Monroe, Washington, etc. Was curious how anyone in that area feels the birds are progressing? Was also curious about the foliage and how green if any it is. Its not to green up in Holmes county yet and the turkeys seem a bit behind.

Getting excited now!

Thank you for any info!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

They are going good in hocking county. Strutting and gobbling like crazy. Foliage isn't too bad yet. It will really turn quick with the warm weather coming the rest of the week.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Still waiting on that invite Bobk....... hopefully it isnt a pink thing...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Bob! I don't mind a little foliage...cover and it gives the hens a place to nest so the gobblers free up.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lookin good! I was in Jackson/vinton county today scouting... Birds are very vocal right now... Found 27 morels to boot!! Good luck next week


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Birddog37-we are heading down to Woodsfield (Monroe County) for the opener hunting Monday & Tuesday. Weather looks good and turkeys are doin there thing. The weather is about 1 week ahead of schedule and the buds will really open up in the next week as weather to be in High 60's to 70's down there. Should be a good season-good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------

